# Form Critique



## DBG_Archer (Nov 25, 2020)

Hey all, in August I was in an accident and broke my left collar bone. Long story short, last week was the first time I was able to pull my bow back. I am shooting a Diamond Deploy SB at 65# and 27.5" DL. Before I broke my collar bone, I was using a 28" draw length, but it felt too long after my accident so I shortened it. I've been shooting every day this week, but I can't seem to get back into my old groove. Is this caused by loss of shooting endurance from not shooting for three months, or is there something critically wrong with my form? I have attached a video of me drawing and shooting, as well as a screenshot at full draw. Sorry for video quality, recorded it with a banana (android😂) Any help is greatly appreciated. TIA


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Try to drop left shoulder down, if you can comfortably.


----------



## DBG_Archer (Nov 25, 2020)

nuts&bolts said:


> Try to drop left shoulder down, if you can comfortably.


Thank you! I'm finding that my front arm is a little shaky after not shooting for so long. I think it may just take time and reps to get my strength and endurance back up to where it was.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Adjust bow hand like this.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

DBG_Archer said:


> Thank you! I'm finding that my front arm is a little shaky after not shooting for so long. I think it may just take time and reps to get my strength and endurance back up to where it was.


Use the bones in your arm, to stay at full draw. Any bend in the bow arm side elbow is gonna make you shaky.

Try more like this.





As always, try things, but stick with what is comfortable for your collarbone (busted side).
Find a full draw posture that is within your limits and is less shaky. Less elbow bend (right arm) will use more of your bone structure, less of your muscles, and should be less shaky...like at the top of a pushup.


----------



## DBG_Archer (Nov 25, 2020)

nuts&bolts said:


> Use the bones in your arm, to stay at full draw. Any bend in the bow arm side elbow is gonna make you shaky.


Understood. I will incorporate this into my shooting routine. Thank you for your time and help!


----------

